
Professor Tim Weninger on how we consume and curate information - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/620-community-in-focus-professor-tim-weninger-on-how-we-consume-and-curate-information
======
coreyp_1
He's my advisor. We've been doing some interesting stuff in this area. Our
most recent publication made it to the first page of Reddit earlier this
month. It was about, among many other things, the fact that many people just
vote on articles based on the headline alone, and don't actually read the
article itself or any of the associated comments.

